# Suche VR-Cardboard Empfehlung



## wikblood (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo ich würde gerne mal in die Virtual Reality reinschnuppern.
Ich besitze ein Galaxy note 4  und habe diverse youtube Videos gefunden wie  z.B Project Cars Cardboard VR - YouTube
die mir lust auf eigene Tests machen, da Lenkrad sowie Project cars vorhanden.
Nun gibt es ja schon einen ganzen Haufen dieser Cardboards und scheinbar unterscheiden sich diese nicht viel voneinander, ich schwanke nun zwischen 3 Produkten.

RIVERSONG(TM) 2016 Neue Version 3D Virtual-Reality-Brille

Pasonomi® Google Cardboard 3D VR Virtual Reality Headset    

ELEGIANT Universal 3D VR Einstellbar Virtual Reality Brille      

Also hat  jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Cardboards oder kann mir eine Empfehlen, Die Bewertungen bei Amazon haben mir zu oft die Zusätze:
"kostenfrei zu Testzwecken im Austausch für meine ehrliche Meinung"

Befeuern würde ich diese mir einer 970gtx @ 1500mhz und einem xeon1230v3 @3,7ghz.


----------



## dero55 (9. Mai 2016)

wikblood schrieb:


> Befeuern wÃ¼rde ich diese mir einer 970gtx @ 1500mhz und einem xeon1230v3 @3,7ghz.



Alle 3 Brillen würdest du mit deinem Handy befeuern.

Das Handy dient als Bildschirm und Rechner, indem du es in die Brille einlegst


----------



## wikblood (10. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte das Handy ausschließlich als Bildschirm verwenden, Spiele vom pc per kabel oder Wireless auf das Smartphone Streamen.


----------



## Stockmann (10. Mai 2016)

wikblood schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Handy ausschließlich als Bildschirm verwenden, Spiele vom pc per kabel oder Wireless auf das Smartphone Streamen.


Die sind Brillen welche dafür verwendet werden, dass das Handy alles macht.
Willst du mit dem Computer VR betrieben, wirst du auf die bekannten HTC Vive, Rift.. etc benutzten müssen.


----------



## Horrocko (10. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne zwar Apps wie Remotr, mit denen sich tatsächlich PC-Spiele auf das Handy streamen lassen, allerdings ist bislang keine davon voll VR-fähig (und selbst dann hättest du mit herbem Input-Lag zu kämpfen). Falls du da eine funktionierende Lösung gefunden hast, die uns hier nicht bekannt ist, dann immer her damit! 

PS: Dein Video hab ich grad erst am PC sehen können. Sag dann mal Bescheid, ob/wie es funktioniert!


----------



## Shaav (12. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt.
- Für richtiges VR und Windows-Spiele brauchst du eine Rift, oder eine Vive.
- zum Reinschnuppern reicht ein Smartphone + Brillengestellt in welches das Smartphone eingelegt wird.

Den Bildinhalt auf Smartphone zu streamen wäre möglich, scheitert aber an der sehr langen Übertragungszeit --> Lag!


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

Im vom threadstartet verlinkten Video seht ihr doch dass das Handy auch als vive\oculus Ersatz dienen kann wenn pe Kabel mit dem pc verbunden.


----------



## lenne0815 (26. Mai 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Im vom threadstartet verlinkten Video seht ihr doch dass das Handy auch als vive\oculus Ersatz dienen kann wenn pe Kabel mit dem pc verbunden.


 Blödsinn, damit kriegt man zwar die latenz runter, aber lange noch nicht in ausreichende Regionen. 2tens kann man dann nichtmehr auf externe Imus zugreifen ( GearVr ) und die derzeitigen Handy imus reichen auf garkeinen Fall aus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2016)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, damit kriegt man zwar die latenz runter, aber lange noch nicht in ausreichende Regionen. 2tens kann man dann nichtmehr auf externe Imus zugreifen ( GearVr ) und die derzeitigen Handy imus reichen auf garkeinen Fall aus.



Blödsinn, ich habe nie behauptet das es ein gleichwertiger htc vive oder oculus Ersatz wäre.
Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Intention des threaderstellers das pc spiel Project Cars am pc in vr auszuprobieren sehr wohl möglich ist und eine extrem günstige Lösung darstellt mal in vr reinzuschnuppern.
Mehr will der TE auch nicht.

Damit sind die aussagen von dero55, Stockmann falsch, dass es gänzlich nicht ginge.

Mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen und einen vergleich habe ich schon ganicht aufgestellt.


----------



## Shaav (30. Mai 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich habe *nie behauptet das es ein gleichwertiger htc vive oder oculus Ersatz wäre*.



Bin ich blind? Da steht doch:


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Im vom threadstartet verlinkten Video seht ihr doch dass das Handy auch*  als vive\oculus Ersatz dienen kann* wenn pe Kabel mit dem pc verbunden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Mai 2016)

Shaav schrieb:


> Bin ich blind? Da steht doch:



Steht nichts von gleichwertig


----------



## Shaav (31. Mai 2016)

Wenn es als Ersatz dienen kann, dann ist es mindestens gleichwertig. 

Oder wie deutest du das?


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Mai 2016)

Shaav schrieb:


> Wenn es als Ersatz dienen kann, dann ist es mindestens gleichwertig.
> 
> Oder wie deutest du das?



Seit wann muss ein Ersatz gleichwertig sein?

Ich kann auf meinem Auto billige chinareifen als Ersatz fahren oder gute bridgestone....
Oder für mein iphone 7 ein billiges chinahandy für 100€ als Ersatz holen 

Gleichwertig ist was anderes.


----------



## dero55 (6. Juni 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich habe nie behauptet das es ein gleichwertiger htc vive oder oculus Ersatz wäre.
> Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Intention des threaderstellers das pc spiel Project Cars am pc in vr auszuprobieren sehr wohl möglich ist und eine extrem günstige Lösung darstellt mal in vr reinzuschnuppern.
> Mehr will der TE auch nicht.
> 
> ...




Die Aussage auf mich bezogen, dass es falsch ist, ist Blödsinn, da ich nirgends gesagt hab, dass es gänzlich nicht geht


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Juni 2016)

dero55 schrieb:


> Die Aussage auf mich bezogen, dass es falsch ist, ist Blödsinn, da ich nirgends gesagt hab, dass es gänzlich nicht geht



Auf die Aussage, er würde es mit seiner gtx970 befeuern, antwortest du, dass er es mit seinem Handy das als Rechner dient befeuern würde.

Da im konkreten Fall aber tatsächlich der PC die Berechnung des Spiels übernimmt, ist deine Aussage neunmal zumindest stark verwirrend.


----------

